# Register BBQ Teams go backstage for meet and greets



## therockg (May 29, 2014)

Hi Everyone in BBQ Land; As you know this is the 2nd year qualifier for AZ Rhythm & Ribs Country Music Festival in Cottonwood Arizona. We still have space available and the program is going to be off the charts for the small "Bootlegging Capital of Arizona"!!

The entertainment for Friday and Saturday is awesome:

Acts for the 2014 AZ Rhythm & Ribs Country Music Festival include: 
Friday: Austin Webb “Slip on By”
Sam Hunt – “Raised On it”

Saturday: Logan Brill – “Walking Wires”
Benton Blount – “Carolina”
Headliner: Kristian Bush of Sugarland

*All registered BBQ Teams will have the opportunity to go backstage and meet the entertainers, so get yourself registered (if you haven’t already) today.*  

If you made it last year, you know that this event is held on a piece of grassy heaven, yes, grass in Arizona. 

Snail Mail Registration - CLICK HERE
Online Registration - CLICK HERE

*


*
BBQ for the Public
Participation in Friday and Saturday’s BBQ for the Public is mandatory by all teams for the People's Choice Awards.
Each team will provide rib tastings to the public. 1oz containers and plastic utensils will be provided to all competitors by THAT Event Company & The City of Cottonwood. The public will visit your site to receive a sample of your product. Please take reasonable care to season and prepare these for public sampling in a similar fashion as those turned in for competition, so the public may enjoy the great taste of real competition BBQ and know which team’s meat is truly the best!

*Volunteers can be provided for each competitor to assist with the plating and serving of public samples.

*Public sampling will start Friday at 5:00 pm - 9:00 pm and at 11:30 am - 3:00 pm on Saturday* this is for the People's Choice Award, teams may continue to give samples, but those tickets will not count towards the award, payment however will still be reimbursed for samples.
Payment

• THAT Event Company *will reimburse $1.50 for each rib ticket received.*  Please make sure to keep each ticket and turn them all in at the conclusion of the program.

Feel free to contact Gigi with any questions - 928-284-8657
Have a great BBQ Day


----------

